# green bottle blue care questions



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 29, 2003)

i am thinking of ordering one of the 1" gbbs from invertepets and i have a bunch of care questions before i actually make a final decision.  

is care for a 1" T much different than an adult?  how much should i feed it? does it need a water dish?  will it web up the lid of a critter keeper?  what kind of stuff should i put at the bottom of the keeper besides peatmoss, sticks or bark or what?

i have a larger kritter keeper, 6" by 12" at the bottom, and 8" tall, will that be big enough to keep an adult gbb?  

any info would be much appriciated, most of the care guides i've read haven't been very specific


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *i am thinking of ordering one of the 1" gbbs from invertepets and i have a bunch of care questions before i actually make a final decision.
> 
> is care for a 1" T much different than an adult?  how much should i feed it? does it need a water dish?  will it web up the lid of a critter keeper?  what kind of stuff should i put at the bottom of the keeper besides peatmoss, sticks or bark or what?
> ...


Any sized kritter keeper is just way too big for a 1 inch T.
You'd be better off buying one of the smallest disposable Ziploc-type containers found in the paper plates section of your grocery store.  Just make sure to get the deepest one you can find in that size as these little boogers love to escape at every given opportunity!  Also, at 1 inch, they don't need a water dish as they get plenty of moisture from their food.  (I think vials, even the 40
or 50 dram vial is too small for a 1 incher unless you plan to turn it on its side and can put it on some kind of base so it won't roll).  There is a small round Ziploc container that is for like 1 cup of soup that would work for your new sling.

Also, if you go to petbug.com, they have an excellent care sheet for GBBs.  

Wysi


----------



## vulpina (Jun 29, 2003)

GBB's when they are smaller like slightly higher humidity than when they are adults.  As adults you can pretty much keep them like a Rosie.

Andy


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 29, 2003)

Here's what I use.  1/2 Gallon Rubbermaid containers I bought at Wal-Mart for $2.  I used a corn on the cob holder (with the spikes) to systematically poke holes (inside going out) on one side about every inch until it covered one whole side.  

I then filled it near the top with a mix of peat and vermiculite and compressed it down.  It fills about half the jar.  With my blondi sling, I also put in some of those water crystals for house plants and mixed in water to keep the humidity up.  The crystals soaked it right up so that the soil is not wet but moister than dry soil would be.

It's about the same diameter as those deli cups everyone recommends and yet is tall enough that I can open up the lid and not have the sling run up my arm or worry about squishing it when I close the lid ( I was so afraid those little ziplock thingies would accidentally flip all the contents all over the place.  it takes a bit of effort to get the lids off without disturbing the contents).  It's also big enough that I can get my hand in there or tongs to clean out any mess (boluses {boli?}, etc.).  I can mist against one side of the container without it disturbing the T too much (although my smithi did her first hairflicking last time I got some overspray on her.  So cute)  It's also nice and sturdy.  My T's feel pretty secure in there and I don't have to worry about them blowing off.  My smithi has decided to do her backhoe imatation and has started excavating (in pic on right).  

My GBB has been in one of these since it was 3/4 of an inch and will stay till it's big enough for the 5 gallon ter.


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 29, 2003)

Forgot to attach.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 29, 2003)

how often do you feed your 1" t's?  and those of you that have a gbb, do you think a 5 gallon tank or so is big enough?


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 29, 2003)

I wouldn't put it in a 5 gallon tank until it's at least 3-4 inches, maybe bigger.  A one incher I'd put in something like I posted or some of the others suggest.  Personally, I prefer the Rubbermaid container because it's about the same size diameter as the deli cups and is still nice for display.


----------



## Bry (Jun 29, 2003)

Caligula, I like the 1/2 gal. rubbermaid setups a lot. I haven't owned any particularly small slings, partly because I was concerned about their size, but also because the size of the small containers seem like they would be somewhat frustrating to work with, for many of the same reasons you mentioned previously. Those also seem to give a good amount of vertical space for arboreal slings. I think I'm definitely going to start working with slings. 

Bry


----------



## arachnopunks (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *how often do you feed your 1" t's?  and those of you that have a gbb, do you think a 5 gallon tank or so is big enough? *


A GBB s'ling will eat more than you really even think it can.  Ours ate whatever we gave her and could easily take adult crickets at one inch.  

They web intricate tunnels between sticks.  She webbed over her water dish and everything else we put in there.  I would recommend a few sticks.  Keep it simple because she will web over everything.  She would actually drink water off of her web near the water dish where I missed more than from the dish itself.  

I agree with the others...a 5 gallon might be too big at this point, but withing the next molt or 2, it will ber perfect.  I think we used a mini-petpal when she was that size.  Just make sure her abdomen is too fat to squeeze through any of the holes.   Also, I have received spiderlings that were supposedly 1 inch and were really quite smaller.  It is better to be safe than sorry.


-Jill


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 29, 2003)

Here's another shot where you can see the holes.  This is my smithi inside, but the GBB has the same setup, just webbed up.  My smithi is 3" and is quite cozy.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caligulathegod _
> *Here's another shot where you can see the holes.  This is my smithi inside, but the GBB has the same setup, just webbed up.  My smithi is 3" and is quite cozy. *



I think your smithi looks like it could use some more room.
Since floor space is more important than height for a terrestrial, your container would probably work better if you turned it on its side.  It looks to me like there isn't much room for your smithi to move around much.  I have about the same size as yours and he is in the 2nd smallest critter keeper  I have and he'll need to be moved to larger quarters soon.  

If you decided to try turning your container sideways to see how it works, you'd want to make sure to have some kind of base so that it couldn't roll.

Wysi


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

That angle is deceptive.  She has plenty of room.


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

'nother


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 30, 2003)

i just realized i didn't say what i meant....once the T is grown do you guys think a 5 gallon kritter keeper is big enough for a gbb?


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caligulathegod _
> *'nother *


Yeah, it looks much better though where did the water dish go?  I thought I saw one in there, which would mean she wouldn't have much room to move around without falling into the water dish.

Maybe  I imagined it?  

Wysi


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *i just realized i didn't say what i meant....once the T is grown do you guys think a 5 gallon kritter keeper is big enough for a gbb? *


It should be ok.  I read they grow up to 4.5 inches in size.  If it got much larger than that, I'd be more inclined to either put it in a sweater box or a 10 gallon aquarium.  

Wysi


----------



## arachnopunks (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *i just realized i didn't say what i meant....once the T is grown do you guys think a 5 gallon kritter keeper is big enough for a gbb? *


Our adult is in a 10 gallon.  There are some pics on here somewhere of her set up....she actually just produced an eggsack.


-Jill


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

My research stated that they don't get water dishes until at least 3".  She'll graduate to a water dish with next molt.  I keep the humidity right and she gets plenty of juicy crickets.  I might move her to a pet pal with the mext molt, too.  



Oh, those caresheets are at www.petbugs.com. not petbug.com.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caligulathegod _
> *My research stated that they don't get water dishes until at least 3".  She'll graduate to a water dish with next molt.  I keep the humidity right and she gets plenty of juicy crickets.  I might move her to a pet pal with the mext molt, too.
> 
> 
> ...


That's true.  I wasn't worried about it NOT having a water dish at that size.  I was just trying to figure out why it looked like I saw one in your first pix.  What WAS it?  It's some round-looking object off to the right side of her.  :?

Wysi


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

Oh, that's a saucer.  I'm in a studio hotel in Milwaukee on transfer and it's on the countertop.  I'm gone for months at a time (weekends home, if I'm close enough), so I bring my Ts with me.  My GF loves me, but not enough to give my Ts the proper attention    (Especially the blondi)   Plus I collect Ts because I genuinely love to see them and be with them.  They bring me no joy when they are 500 miles away    Two of those Rubbermaids fit snuggly in a petpal for easy travel and it keeps them very secure.  You'd think they were made for it.


----------



## Arachnopuppy (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *how often do you feed your 1" t's?  and those of you that have a gbb, do you think a 5 gallon tank or so is big enough? *


As often as I possibly can.  I powerfeed all of my slings.


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

My GBB came out so I was able to get some pics.  Everyone loves pics.


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

close up


----------



## caligulathegod (Jun 30, 2003)

Closer.


----------



## Lostkat (Jun 30, 2003)

Thought I may as well join the trend. Here's my 1.5-2" GBB feasting on his second big cricket of the day. He's the most hyperactive and greedy T I own at the moment 

They're beautiful species. Every collection should have at least one


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lostkat _
> *Thought I may as well join the trend. Here's my 1.5-2" GBB feasting on his second big cricket of the day. He's the most hyperactive and greedy T I own at the moment
> 
> They're beautiful species. Every collection should have at least one  *



Yeah, I agree with you there.  I think if I photoed my 6 smallest ones, they'd look about like that.  I noticed they've lost their avic-looking pattern and are heading to their adult colors.  They already have the blue legs and the changing carapace.  I imagine it will only be another molt or two before they finish getting their adult colors.  My larger one grew much faster than these others.  I guess I was in the powerfeeding phase I went through for a short time.  I'm starting to go into it again for a few of my critters like what I hope is my gravid B. vagans.   

Wysi


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *
> is care for a 1" T much different than an adult? *


*

Yes, spiderlings can require more moisture than adults, as they need more moisture due to more frequent molting. 




			how much should i feed it?
		
Click to expand...


Feed it one prey item at a time. Once it's done with its prey offer it another. Feed it as much as it will take. When it stops feeding it's full. Usually at this point, if it's looking nice and plump it's getting ready for a molt. 




			does it need a water dish?
		
Click to expand...

yes, at this size, you can add a drop of water each day to make sure it's getting fluids. Once it reaches a couple inches you will want it to have access to water at all times in the form of a water dish of some kind.





			will it web up the lid of a critter keeper?
		
Click to expand...


It may or it may not. Each individual is different. Likelihood is it will. 





			what kind of stuff should i put at the bottom of the keeper besides peatmoss, sticks or bark or what?
		
Click to expand...

You will want to keep a 1" tarantula in a small vial until it reaches the size of the lid. Once it's legspan matches the size of the lid, it's best to move it to a slightly larger container, and so on. You can add a stick if you like. This species is somewhat arboreal as a spiderling, similar to an Usambara variant Pterinochilus murinus spiderling.




			i have a larger kritter keeper, 6" by 12" at the bottom, and 8" tall, will that be big enough to keep an adult gbb?
		
Click to expand...

An adult gbb should be kept in at the very least a 3 gallon container or larger, preferably a 5 or 10 gallon, but if space is a problem, a 3 gallon rubbermaid will work. 

If you need specific information on weather conditions in their native country please let me know and I'll be happy to share.

Best wishes and good luck with your new gbb!

Take care,

Paul*


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 1, 2003)

hey thanks paul that is really helpful

the reason i ask if they web up the lid is b/c i want to know if i have to open the lid will i have an angry T running out at me to flick hair or whatever?


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 1, 2003)

oh also, how often would you mist a 1"'s enclosure?


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jul 1, 2003)

Hiya Burnt!  

You're most welcome.

This species is skittish but not really aggressive or anything. They can move fast and are jumpy but I've not been bit yet. lol! (knocking on particle board)  They're actually quite docile once they calm down and get comfortable, but then every t is an individual with an individual temperament!

Really, I don't know how your gbb would react to you opening the lid if it webbed the top up. You just need to be careful when you open it and sort of avoid opening it all the way, or rub the attached webbing to the nearest attatchment  point (side of the container opening) and usually the t will modify the web accordingly. But then you always have that stubborn t that will repeatedly web up the same spot, regardless of what you do to dissuade him/her.

Something as small as an inch I keep in vials so I don't mist them, I just add drops of water. A drop of water a day to make sure the gbb has something to drink works fine when kept in a vial. Forgive me for being a scatterbrain (if you mentioned the enclosure size already) but what size is the gbbs enclosure?

Best wishes,

Paul


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 2, 2003)

i haven't gotten it yet, but i snagged a small ball jar from my parents that i can use....or i have a small half gallon kritter keeper.  i also have a (i'm guesstimating here) about a 5 gallon kritter keeper for when it gets larger.  i'm hoping that will be big enough b/c if i also order a big curly hair, i won't have space in my room for another ten gallon.  

btw how do you move slings from container to container?  i'm afraid mine will decided to run up my arm if i try to push it along with a pencil or something...


----------



## Paladin (Jul 2, 2003)

while we're on the subject, during the time the slingis i a vial, do u just drip a few water drops on the substrate? as long at the substrate is moist everything should be fine right?


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *btw how do you move slings from container to container?  i'm afraid mine will decided to run up my arm if i try to push it along with a pencil or something... *


Hi,

How I move them depends on how much patience I have at the moment and how much of a hurry I'm in. If I have time to spare I'll just open their container and allow them to wander out on their own and into the new container. If I'm in a hurry, I will use a tool, like a soft bristled water color paint brush, which a whole package can be purchased for cheap in a dollar store. I lightly touch their back legs, being careful to hold my hand very steady, even if they decide to bolt. They're going to need to rely on your steady nerves. Sometimes they'll bolt out and run up your arm. Best thing you can do is try to have someone present when you do this, that way they can extract the animal from the center of your back should they go there, lol, which sometimes is a favorite place for them to go!! Usually though you can just corral them with the brush onto your hand or into the other container without incident! Chances of being bit are slim, so no need to worry about that really, because if you do worry it'll make your nerves more jumpy and then you're more apt to possibly harm the t. So it's best just to have confidence that you can handle the situation and react calmly to anything unexpected! Tarantula bites aren't even as bad as a bee sting (most species, not all!). Poecilotheria species are a different story!


Hope that helps a little,

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paladin _
> *while we're on the subject, during the time the slingis i a vial, do u just drip a few water drops on the substrate? as long at the substrate is moist everything should be fine right? *


Hi Paladin,

Yes, that's what I do, drip enough water in there for them to drink from, but I don't flood the vial either. For most spiderlings a moist substrate works fine, except for some desert species or scrubland species but they do need enough to drink from. They can draw the water from the substrate from what I've seen. 

Best wishes,

Paul


----------



## Blackmelo (Dec 5, 2007)

*My input is inputting*

Hey hey,
just got myself a few 1 inch GBB myself. 

I have to say I am amazed at the markings they have got compared to my other slings. They look a lot like a tiger rump atm.

It's a shame they grow all those orange hairs later on to cover up these markings.

Normally to move my slings, like mentioned I just prod the tarantula's back leg with an ear cleaner and the t will move. These GBB's however were all very active when I was moving them and it only took about 20 seconds for them to move from one container to the next on their own accord.

One decided he didn't want to move so I used the good ol ear cleaner but as soon as I touched his legs he pounced at it. Haven't seen a sling move that fast in a while, he actually got his legs stuck to the cotton wool on the ear cleaner in the manouvre, lol.

These look like really active tarantulas which is promising. They all managed to attack the fly I gave them within 10 seconds  

But enough of that, I have come to answer the original question which was what the main differences between keeping adult and sling was.

Most things have been mentioned already:

- No water dish needed but higher humidity, few drops a day to moisten soil works well.

- container should be 1.5 - 2 times the legspan of the Tarantula max or the T does not feel secure.

- They can be fed as little as 1 time a week however who wants a slow growing Tarantula? I aim for about 1 fruit fly per day, I have been told that irregular feeding patterns are favoured to simulate nature more...
Who knows, I do throw in dead crickets 3 times the size of fruit flies and don't feed for next two days if I do that.

In my opinion the biggest difference between keeping a sling and an adult is their feeding. Adults can be fed a big amount once a week, whereas slings that are 1/2 inch big need daily feeding and very small amounts. Mine did not accept any flies at this size which was a big dilemma for a while. Springtails are not mentioned alot but they sorted my problem in the end, baby T's love em.


----------



## silieputty (Dec 5, 2007)

Blackmelo, this thread was from 2003!  I doubt those who had the original question still have it.    Sorry to burst your bubble, but it's kinda funny to see someone post to an OLD old thread.  I assume you found it via the "search" function?


----------



## imjim (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens last weekend at the Hamburg PA show so the old thread still works for me and saved me from dreaded search function ; )


----------



## sauron1209 (Sep 27, 2009)

im also considering one of these spiders. i have a 55 gal glass tank. ill that work or is it too big? any info on venom, aggressiveness, etc will be appreciated.


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 27, 2009)

Cant wait...I have a nice 3 inch female GBB on the way tomorrow! I am also going to get a few small slings as well and put those in some of my small cubes from the container store. I plan on keeping the smaller guys moist as mentioned in the thread, but only by misting the sides regularly. Does this sound good?


----------



## TeeTime420 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Need some Help as well*

I just got my new GBB sling its about an 3/4 to 1 inch legspan got him2-3 days ago.. have him in a small ziploc container with holes on the lid and cut a flap so i could throw food in there with out snapping off the lid cause it scares the ever living out of him. i threw in a baby roach doesn't seem to be taking to it is it just cause he's still adjusting and new?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2014)

Without knowing more, likely the answer is YES


----------



## Precious (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, I wanted to ask about humidity . I have just bought 1 inch GBB. What humidity should I keep for a sling? I have read that for an adult tarantula you need to moisten the subtrate only once a week.. And how about slings? Now he stays only in the wet corner.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Precious said:


> Hello, I wanted to ask about humidity . I have just bought 1 inch GBB. What humidity should I keep for a sling? I have read that for an adult tarantula you need to moisten the subtrate only once a week.. And how about slings? Now he stays only in the wet corner.


Have you searched the forum for your answer?


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 12, 2014)

Slings need slightly higher humidity than adults. If he stays in the wet side try widening a little the wet area or put a bottle cap with water.


----------



## jgod790 (Feb 12, 2014)

When it grows a 5 gallon might be suitable. But for now you should take the advice stated above. My 1 inch gbb is kept in a tiny deli cup you might get sauce in from a resturaunt. When fully grown 5 to 10 gallon tank will be perfect. But you got a good few years to worry about that.


----------



## vespers (Feb 13, 2014)

jgod790 said:


> When it grows a 5 gallon might be suitable. But for now you should take the advice stated above. My 1 inch gbb is kept in a tiny deli cup you might get sauce in from a resturaunt. When fully grown 5 to 10 gallon tank will be perfect. But you got a good few years to worry about that.


 You're responding to the OP about enclosures, which was posted in 2003. The current questions are in regards to feeding a new sling and humidity.


----------



## Precious (Feb 17, 2014)

macbaffo said:


> Slings need slightly higher humidity than adults. If he stays in the wet side try widening a little the wet area or put a bottle cap with water.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Precious (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, I am very worried and I wanted to ask for some advice.. 
I bought my green bottle tarantula 2 weeks ago. Tarantula size is L3-4. On the very first day he webbed his hiding place and since then I haven't seen him outside his "house". I now that change of new home can cause a lot of stress, so I wasn't bothering him. Now I am a bit worried because time passes and he never been "outside", he didn't eat anything and as I read, they are very active tarantulas.. I can see that he is alive, but why he hides?
I am posting some pictures, maybe I am doing something wrong?
I use heating mat for the temperature and every few days I wet the substrate (one corner of tarantulas terrarium).


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't use a heating mat that could be part of the problem. Also these guys like their substrate bone dry so you should stop wetting it.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattman (Mar 5, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong aren't gbbs a mix between terrestrial and arborials


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 5, 2014)

mattman said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong aren't gbbs a mix between terrestrial and arborials


They can be both but tend to be mostly terrestrial. Mine started out rather arboreal as a sling and is now exclusively terrestrial.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Precious (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, the heating mat is turned only for 4-5 hours per day..


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 5, 2014)

Precious said:


> Well, the heating mat is turned only for 4-5 hours per day..


Doesn't matter it still isn't needed. Use a space heater if you're concerned about temp.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Precious (Mar 6, 2014)

So, I will turn off the heating mat. Maybe he behaves like that because he is going to molt? 
I am very worried, because I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have read many articles and I think that conditions are quite good.


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 6, 2014)

It could be, especially if its refusing food. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Precious (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay, thank you. 
I will wait and hope that  everything is okay.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 7, 2014)

Is that a paper plate??? If so remove it and use a hide that is made of cork bark or is inert.


----------



## macbaffo (Mar 7, 2014)

Be patient and see what happens.


----------



## Precious (Mar 7, 2014)

Today he grabbed a worm and took it in to his "house". I am wondering, should I clean what's left after he finishes eating? 
I don't want to destroy his "house" and webbing, but the rest of the worm can start to rot.


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 7, 2014)

Precious said:


> Today he grabbed a worm and took it in to his "house". I am wondering, should I clean what's left after he finishes eating?
> I don't want to destroy his "house" and webbing, but the rest of the worm can start to rot.


It wont rot. I personally don't bother cleaning bolus out of mines enclosure. Its not worth messing up the webbing everytime just to do that.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 7, 2014)

Precious said:


> Today he grabbed a worm and took it in to his "house". I am wondering, should I clean what's left after he finishes eating?
> I don't want to destroy his "house" and webbing, but the rest of the worm can start to rot.


GBB can put out more silk than a southeast Asian silk factory, don't worry about destroying their home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 7, 2014)

Its more of a personal thing. I always feel guilty destroying webs. Mine takes a while before it rewebs as well.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Precious (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## ClosetCollector (Mar 8, 2014)

My gbb sling is always hidden and runs if I go in my t closet. I wouldn't worry about the hiding however, I am curious about this feeding flap cut in the lid of the container you mentioned, you are securing this food flap right? If not I would suggest a piece of tape or something, the little guy might escape....


----------



## kevp (Mar 8, 2014)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> i just realized i didn't say what i meant....once the T is grown do you guys think a 5 gallon kritter keeper is big enough for a gbb?


Ye a five to ten gallon would be ok for a grown on t. Mines about 4 inches in a 5 gallon exo terra.


----------



## kevp (Mar 8, 2014)

Ha ha just seen this post is from 2003! Stil relevant tho. Lol.


----------



## LordWaffle (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't worry, I've done it before too.


----------



## Precious (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello, I wanted to ask, how long should I wait before removing the old exoskeleton? Tarantula molted yesterday and it's old exoskeleton is in his "house", so if I want to take it away, I will be disturbing him.


----------



## macbaffo (Mar 25, 2014)

Precious said:


> Hello, I wanted to ask, how long should I wait before removing the old exoskeleton? Tarantula molted yesterday and it's old exoskeleton is in his "house", so if I want to take it away, I will be disturbing him.


Try to ask the search button. He knows a lot and usually has a quick answer.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 25, 2014)

Precious said:


> Hello, I wanted to ask, how long should I wait before removing the old exoskeleton? Tarantula molted yesterday and it's old exoskeleton is in his "house", so if I want to take it away, I will be disturbing him.


You don't ever have to remove it, but I would wait at least a week or two in order to ensure the new exoskeleton has time to harden.


----------



## Precious (Mar 25, 2014)

Shrike said:


> You don't ever have to remove it, but I would wait at least a week or two in order to ensure the new exoskeleton has time to harden.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Apr 5, 2014)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> i am thinking of ordering one of the 1" gbbs from invertepets and i have a bunch of care questions before i actually make a final decision.
> 
> is care for a 1" T much different than an adult?  how much should i feed it? does it need a water dish?  will it web up the lid of a critter keeper?  what kind of stuff should i put at the bottom of the keeper besides peatmoss, sticks or bark or what?
> 
> ...


Partly because you don't tell us what experience and skill level you're at, and partly because of the questions you're asking I'm going to make a bold leap and assume that you're a newbie. Forgive me if I'm wrong.

I strongly urge you to go to the *Spiders, Calgary webtree* and start reading. At least scan through the entire website, picking out topics that catch your attention. (Even experienced aficionados can sometimes benefit from a little review.)

*DO NOT FAIL TO READ STAN'S NEWBIE INTRODUCTION!*

*DO NOT FAIL TO READ THE FOUR BOOKS RECOMMENDED IN STAN'S RANT!*

*ESPECIALLY, READ GROWING YOUR OWN*.

*ESPECIALLY, READ TEMPERATURE*.

*ESPECIALLY, READ RELATIVE HUMIDITY*.

The best news is that 90% of the questions you wanted to ask plus a lot, *LOT* more that you didn't think to ask are all laid out for you for *ABSOLUTELY FREE* if you read that website and take advantage of your friendly, neighborhood, public library! All you need do is read.
____________________________________________________________________

As babies, greenbottle blues are cared for just like every other species of tarantula. As adults they're cared for as an arid species. Strictly speaking, they are *NOT* arboreal. They dig and live in burrows in the ground in nature. They *DO* however, tend to build extensive webs and often rest in them in captivity, thus giving the impression that they're arboreal. At the very best one could say they're terrestrial with arboreal tendencies.

Feed them as any other tarantula. The exact amount and frequency depends on all sorts of factors including the tarantula's size, its average, ambient temperature, and what and how large the prey items are. All these topics are covered in the books referred to above.


Best of luck. Hope this helps.

____________________________________________________________________

You need to learn to view the world from the perspective of a large, fuzzy spider.


----------

